# Pqri



## drdadhichsunil (Jun 15, 2009)

Hi 
every one
can any one guide this case

a ct head done in er with dx 434.91,pt is medicare,

we code 70450-26 434.91
3110f
3112f as time is not mentioned 
then patient is admitted , 
a ct head is repeated in morning with impressing 434.91

is it appropiate to code 70450-26 434.91
3110f
3111f
please advice 
thanks 
dr sunil dadhich 
mumbai


----------



## cpccaperton (Jul 1, 2009)

Assuming your documentation included the required pieces for 3110F, then you seem to be correct in the assignment of your PQRI codes.  3112F used if more than 24 hours after arrival.  In the absence of proof for the timeline, this would be the logical choice.

The guidelines don't indicate where the timeline has to be documented - so if you can establish a timeline from the admission forms to prove it was within 24 hours, then you would change to the 3111F.


----------



## martha37 (Oct 5, 2009)

*mumbai*

i thought this was the american academy of professional coder???
SEEM TO BE A LOT OF FOLKS HERE FROM INDIA???


----------

